
Layoffs mean more than lost wages for H-1B visa holders - raju
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_11593500
======
makecheck
As someone who has gone through the immigration hoops, I've always been
terrified of exactly this happening.

At some point, as with patent law and so many other laws that apply to tech,
the "implementation" of immigration law hasn't done the best job of achieving
the "intent". Surely, telling people to "get the hell out" when they've been
valuable contributors, isn't in the best interests of the country?

~~~
gaius
As others have said, a degree certificate from a US university should come
with a green card stapled to it.

